# Want to install CM7 (or ?) on rooted Kindle fire without going nuts.



## NimChimpsky

I have a _Kindle Fire_ that I've already successfully rooted twice -- before and after it was _accidentally_ (from my point of view) updated to Kindle firmware 6.2.2. I've also managed to load lots of apps on it without going through any so-called 'market'.

I would like to install either CM7 or, perhaps, an even better ROM on it, partly in order to entirely sever any connection with Amazon (or, for that matter, Google. As a believer in privacy, I really don't want any of these companies keeping track of my browsing or what I'm doing on my device, including where and when I'm using it.)

I really don't have the time or patience to read through numerous forum threads, each with numerous posts, in order to be confident that I've got it right. I already spent more time than I could afford learning how to root the _Fire_, an earlier _Kindle_, and an android phone. I know how to use *adb* where necessary. (My non-android computer is a Mac and I don't feel inclined to learn to use MSWindows beyond the simplest functions.)

Is there anything like a _wiki_ for this, so that the latest consensus on the topic will be on the main page, and I won't have to search through hundreds of posts in the same or other threads to make sure I'm not missing an important correction to something I'm reading at the start of a thread.

Since the Kindle Fire is a very-widely-used android device, it seems that it deserves a page somewhere, or a small collection of pages, that includes the information I and other Fire owners need. Is there one?


----------



## jellybellys

Easiest way is to run burito root to root it, then use the kindle fire utility to install twrp recovery. You're going to want to grab a live usb stick with linux on it if you want to keep that junky mac os you have on there. Should be simple enough.


----------



## spetrarca

Sounds like you want an iPad. I'm no iFan, but for someone who doesn't want to read about and understand what they're doing, an iPad is a perfect match.


----------



## NimChimpsky

spetrarca said:


> Easiest way is to run burito root to root it, then use the kindle fire utility to install twrp recovery. You're going to want to grab a live usb stick with linux on it if you want to keep that junky mac os you have on there. Should be simple enough.


I'm pretty sure I used _burrito root_ to root it, probably the file _BurritoRoot2.bin_ that I have in one of my _android_ folders on my Mac, but I don't remember much else. I know I didn't use Kindle Fire Utility, but I _may have_ used some of the files that came with it.

How can I tell if I have _twrp recovery_ installed, and do I really need it if I will _never_ want to go back to the stock ROM?

By 'a live usb stick with linux', do you mean a bootable linux on a flash drive? I presume that installing linux on a volume on one of my hard drives should work as well, but, whether I install it on a hard drive volume or on a dedicated USB device, what downloadable images do you recommend?

And yes, I do 'want to keep that junky mac os', since I've been using Macs for about 26 years and have oodles of programs that run under OS X. And I am not aware that there is anything inferior about Darwin compared to other versions of UNIX, although I am more than happy to start using linux so that I can run programs that won't presently run on Darwin. I'm also interested in expanding the linux on some android tablets so that they can be used as full linux machines, perhaps even without Android in some cases. Is there a place where _that_ is discussed?


----------



## simonbarsinistr

I think you scared every one off. Im with you in regards to expecting to find better structured info for development on the fire. It's a popular, well selling device. I was expecting more.

My rooting experience has been a xoom, d2g, dx, bionic and a kyocera echo. Im no expert, but not too new to rooting. The one thing I've learned is read up so you can start the process with confidence. I like being aware of all steps and potential problems before I start. Especially since it's a friend's fire i may brick.

Sent from my DX running CM4DX!


----------



## jellybellys

simonbarsinistr said:


> I think you scared every one off. Im with you in regards to expecting to find better structured info for development on the fire. It's a popular, well selling device. I was expecting more.
> 
> My rooting experience has been a xoom, d2g, dx, bionic and a kyocera echo. Im no expert, but not too new to rooting. The one thing I've learned is read up so you can start the process with confidence. I like being aware of all steps and potential problems before I start. Especially since it's a friend's fire i may brick.
> 
> Sent from my DX running CM4DX!


He did scare me off


----------



## nedrover

I'm going nuts!

I am running Kang CM9 ROM and te following is happening:


On 'power-off' close down, something remains running. The screen goes blank and the power button is off, as in a normal power-off, I have switched off every thing I can think of, but the tablet remains warm and the battery rapidly runs down to dead flat in about 6 hours. This, of course, makes the tablet no longer portable as it needs to be plugged in most of the time.
Anyone any ideas?
Apart from that, this is a great ROM


----------



## anchorman42

nedrover said:


> I'm going nuts!
> 
> I am running Kang CM9 ROM and te following is happening:
> 
> On 'power-off' close down, something remains running. The screen goes blank and the power button is off, as in a normal power-off, I have switched off every thing I can think of, but the tablet remains warm and the battery rapidly runs down to dead flat in about 6 hours. This, of course, makes the tablet no longer portable as it needs to be plugged in most of the time.
> Anyone any ideas?
> Apart from that, this is a great ROM


Have you tried holding the power button in for 30 seconds to fully power down the Fire?


----------



## nedrover

Hi Anchorman,

Yes, done all of that.

This problem is only there when you do that. Normal one press into sleep mode it doesn't happen. Wierd


----------



## akalostangel

I've used KFU, but never flashed a ROM because a) I haven't really felt the need to, and b: I'm a little scared. I've read everything and am just not all that comfortable yet with working a command line. I did find this blog, which made flashing a ROM using TWRP less scary for me, but I still haven't tried it yet. This blog makes it look simple. http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2012/02/21/kindle-fire-hacking-using-twrp-recovery-to-install-roms-and-backup/


----------



## soupmagnet

OK first of all, the sleep/power off issue is a known bug with all cm9 roms running the 3.0 kernel, so it's nothing to worry about. Sometimes you have to press the power button twice to sleep. Just keep it plugged in or give it a hard shutdown when not in use. Remember, cm9 for the KF is still in the early stages of development. If that is too much of a problem for you, switch to a cm7 based rom until the cm9 bugs are worked out.

Second, of you have a Mac, there is no need to use Linux. I have both and the Mac is by far the most forgiving in regards to using adb/fastboot commands. Plus there is a program called breakdroid that works splendidly on Mac, check it out.

Also, if you're going to use a custom rom it is highly recommended that you have custom recovery and custom bootloader installed. Both will give you the tools you need to fix just about any KF problem you may occur, an absence of either one will eventually lead to serious problems if something unexpectedly goes wrong. If you plan to use a cm9 based rom, TWRP is the way to go in regards to recovery. The custom bootloader has many unseen features that are very useful, vbut the one that's most useful is having quick access to recovery using the power button. The newest version also allows you to change your bootmodes on the fly which will help you avoid using adb/fastboot commands unless absolutely necessary.

If you are going to use the CLI, just remember that fastboot commands only work in fastboot mode and adb commands only work in normal/debugging, and recovery modes. Fastboot is used to format/flash/overwrite the individual partitions while adb deals directly with system files and gives you access to a Linux shell.

As far as utilizing Android's full potential as a Linux device, you should definitely look into Botbrew from the Play store.


----------

